# 2009 Usvta Trans-am Nationals



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

*TRANS-AM NATIONALS APRIL 2009
THE TRACK @ HARBOR HOBBIES
WINTHROP HARBOR IL

BRACE YOSELF!!!!*










*The Date of the Race will be April 4th and 5th*

The race flyer will be out this weekend with all the information.

USVTA Rules http://www.apexspeed.com/usvintagetransam/rules/index.html

Here is some more information....

ALL USVTA rules will be in effect.
All tires will have to be inspected and marked before they can be used. There will be online signs up.
Two full days of racing action.
Racing will be done in "Reedy Race" format...... example 2 or 3 qualifiers(depending on turn out) to seat everyone 1 to 100(est.) and then the field will be split in half....into an A group top half and a B group lower half. Each group will then race a total of 6 heads up racing rounds over the two days with 5 races counting for your points and 1 as a throw out. The A and B groups will each have awards for the top 10 in each group. All Qualifiers and Races will be 5 minutes.

There will also be a SUPER 20 CAR Main after all the racing is done. We will take the top 10 from each group and have them all race at the same time on the track for an 8 minute super main.....with the winner getting a trophy and they will also get their name engraved on a perpetual trophy.

Also we will have a Team or Track Competition. You will have to have 4 racers on a team with a total of 6 racers max on a team. Each of these racers will get points based on how they finish over all. The 4 highest totals will count towards the final tally. A Driver in the B group will not score higher then a driver in the A group to eliminate sand bagging. The winning team will get a team trophy and they will have their team's or track's name engraved on a perpetual trophy.

Pre-Register Racers by March 15th will get a race T-shirt....if you sign up at the race then you will not be able to get the shirt. Im sure there will be some for sale at the event but you will not get one with your entry if its paid after March 15 cut off. So yes you can sign up the day of.

Friday pit setup *********NO PRACTICE*******
Saturday, practice plus qualifying, racing.
Sunday, racing, 20 car main


Entry Forms will be out this weekend.

More info and news will be added here in the next few days.

*Racers here is the link for your On-Line sign up.*

http://events.rcsignup.com/events/displayEvent.cfm?ID=632

*BEHOLD THE TITLE!!!!









THE 2009 CHAMP WILL SEIZE THIS GLORIOUS TROPHY!! BE READY FOR BATTLE!!!

*
:freak:


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

*Please use RCsignups.com to sign up for this race. We are still presenting this flyer, however....
*
http://events.rcsignup.com/events/displayEvent.cfm?ID=632


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

TTT-- This is not too far away, please help us by registering at rcsignup.com so we can better plan this event!


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

TTTransAM


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

get ready for the _*FINAL SHOWDOWN!!!!!!!*_


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

Only a few days left to register and get the free t shirt!!!!

http://events.rcsignup.com/events/displayEvent.cfm?ID=632


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

*Dude!! You're TOTALLY not going to get a free T shirt if you don't sign up for the Nationals NOW!!!! There's only 2 DAYS LEFT!!!BETTER GET OVER THERE AND SIGN UP!!!! *


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

Signups continue for the Nationals. You can print off the flyer from this thread and send it in, or contact Harbor Hobbies 847 246 1762 to get registered.:dude:


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

*Change in Nationals Program*

Posted by Kevin Kane at rctech.net

"We...(Rob King, Eric Whitside(The Track) and myself) have decided to make a change to the format for the 2009 USVTA Nationals. We will now be running the entire race on Saturday the 4th. Do to the lack of entries and these hard economic times we are now making this change. Also the entry fee will be 35.00 dollars and everyone that has paid the full 50.00 entry fee will get a 15.00 dollar refund at the race. We will have T-shirts for the first 50 entries that show up….this will be included in the in the 35.00 dollar fee….even if you missed the first T-shirt cut off. Each entry will still get the sticker sheet with 2009 USVTA national number plates with each entry.

We know this change is sudden and it might cause some changes to your travel plans but we feel this is the best for the race. A two day event with 40 or 50 people isn't warranted. With this reduced cost and time maybe this will allow for more people to show up. So if you were on the fence about coming to the race and it being 2 days it will now be all held on 1 day.

We will adjust the race program to fit the time depending on the turn out.
There will only be pit setup on Friday….not track time to USVTA cars.
Saturday the track will open at 7am….Tire tech and all tech will be open at this time.
Practice will be run until 11am
Drivers meeting and pictures at 11:15am
5 rounds of racing to stat at 11:30am…..Best 4 point totals count.

If the turn out is large enough will have a 1 hour live track practice/qualifying session. The track will be live from 10am to 11am and we will have groups of 8 cars at time for 2 minute sessions. We will then group everyone based off of your 5 fastest laps into the A and B groups. You can run as many times as you want in that 1 hour window as long as everyone gets a session.

We are going to forgo the team competition this time around.

We will still have the super main after its all over for the top 10 in each group or the top 20 if there is only a single group.

We know this will be a long day and we hope everyone will understand the situation we are in. This might work out better for all of us this way as well.

There might be more news and updates that pop up this week but this schedule is set now.

If anyone has any question feel free to ask them.....Rob King, Eric Whitside or myself will be able to answer them for you."


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

Thanks to all who attended the race. I look forward to seeing everybody next year, and also we will be organizing another USVTA series of some sort for the fall. If you want to get your asphalt on, come check out the Spring Fling at Harbor Hobbies, where the mains will be at night under the lights!!!

http://www.rctech.net/forum/wiscons...annual-spring-fling-track-harbor-hobbies.html



Nationals results:
http://www.rctech.net/forum/5647490-post201.html


----------



## johnnyhacksaw (Nov 1, 2006)

rjvk said:


> Thanks to all who attended the race. I look forward to seeing everybody next year, and also we will be organizing another USVTA series of some sort for the fall. If you want to get your asphalt on, come check out the Spring Fling at Harbor Hobbies, where the mains will be at night under the lights!!!
> 
> http://www.rctech.net/forum/wiscons...annual-spring-fling-track-harbor-hobbies.html
> 
> ...


link doesn't go straight to results you have go to page 14 post 201 of this forum link.


----------

